# Soap fails



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

My wife and I have been soaping for about two years. Your first batches sound quite similar to ours. Making soap with Honey and Beeswax is very difficult in my opinion. They add alot to the whole experience. You must watch your temperatures very closely especially when using beeswax. 

Good Luck and congratulations on getting this far.

Joe


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

It was really frustrating in the beginning. As the soap gets better it's getting to be a more enjoyable project


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Usually failed soap batches can be salvaged by "rebatching". I would keep those for family use.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Only one of my fails was completely unusable. We now have enough family soap for the apocalypse


----------

